# Neon Tetra Feeding Problem



## Photo_man76 (Feb 3, 2012)

so i currently have have 12 neon tetras and 3 bushy-nose plecos in the 90 gallon tank i just started 

I'm having a problem feeding the Tetras, I have tried flakes, pellets, and sinking pellets with no real luck out of any of them 

when i used the flakes or the floating pellets they will eat them only when they find them 

the sinking pellets are no better - i drop them in near the tetras and they will all come and feed as it falls to the bottom but as soon as it hits the bottom they don't seam interested 

any ideas 

Thanks in advance


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I doubt it's a problem... You have a really big tank for a such a small amount of fish. I would recommend not feeding them for 2 - 3 days and then trying it and see what happens. There's a big chance they may not be hungry if overfed. I would make sure all is good with your parameters and then try the 2 - 3 day no food routine. See what happens, Neons aren't usually too picky about food, they prefer flakes, blood worms or brine.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Yup agreed, try starving them a bit then feed them in the same spot everytime


----------



## Photo_man76 (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks guys ill give that a try


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If all else fails, try frozen blood worms.. you can chop a piece off the frozen block or even a bit off one of the little individual blocks, and chop it a bit so it's small. Or get a micro worm culture and try feeding those, the cultures are pretty easy to keep up.. just sprinkle some yeast on every few days to keep them going. Every fish I've offered either kind of worms to has been quite enthusiastic about them, even the ones I'm fairly sure have never seen one before.


----------



## Photo_man76 (Feb 3, 2012)

these ideas didnt seam to work - i think that there are to few fish and they are having a diffucult time locating the food - im going to add more fish and see what happens 

thanks for your help


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Make sure you add your fish in small groups gradually or you'll get an ammonia spike and could have some casualties. I will also assume that you're crushing the flake food before feeding?
My neons don't touch the larger pieces of flake, but if I crush it, they eat it nicely.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

While... after 8 days, they must be eating something mate. Otherwise I'm sure you'd have some die off by now.


----------



## Photo_man76 (Feb 3, 2012)

i have had quite a few die off actually 

Thanks Tino i will be carfull not to add to many at once to avoid an amonia spike.
Maybe im not crussing the flakes enough i will make them smaller 

Thanks again for everyones help


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd go back to your water parameters... also, I would see if you may have internal parasites. Those are the only 2 things that can cause this kind of disturbance, I don't buy the whole 'they don't like the food' or 'the tank is too big' fish will usually find food if hungry; especially if we're talking about blood worms (they'll sense it).

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news mate... good luck!


----------



## tolite (Aug 12, 2012)

Doing a fish in cycle with neons is hard you will have die offs feed the neons in the same place everyday that will help. But for neons they can be very sensitive to your water parameters uping the amount of neons may help i have a 75g and have a school of about 50 randomly one will die off but thwy do best in an established tank


----------



## Photo_man76 (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks for your help and tips 
RevoBuda you were right - it was my water parameters - my pH was to high for Neons 

i have since lowered my pH and seams to be good now


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

No worries bud. Glad to help! Happy to hear problem is sorted!


----------

